# Artisans International Television Debut



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Initial Announcements - Artisans International TV Debut on EBRU-TV's "BLANK CANVAS"*

*Artisans of the Valley is joining the ranks of international TV stars! 

... OK fine we're not THAT popular yet … but we'll get there!

Seriously - we were privileged to become part of EBRU-TV's new US based productions, Artisans will be featured in Episode 4 of "Blank Canvas"

For those of you who have RCN as a cable provider you can watch on Channel #53. Or, if perhaps you have a satellite receiver that carries EBRU-TV you can watch the show at the premier broadcast live - configure your dish to the parameters at the end of this article!

The rest of us have to bite our fingers waiting until the streaming video option comes online hopefully by early next week. Meanwhile catch up on the series as the first three episodes are already online.

*

http://www.ebru.tv/en/p.fullepisode.html?prg_id=156 (Episode 4 should go online early next week!)

September 24, 2009 Thursday
09:00 pm Blank Canvas Blank Canvas / Blank Canvas (1,04) Liu & Saperstein

September 25, 2009 Friday
01:00 am Blank Canvas Blank Canvas / Blank Canvas (1,04) Liu & Saperstein

September 26, 2009 Saturday
01:30 am Blank Canvas Blank Canvas / Blank Canvas (1,04) Liu & Saperstein

01:00 pm Blank Canvas Blank Canvas / Blank Canvas (1,04) Liu & Saperstein

09:30 pm Blank Canvas Blank Canvas / Blank Canvas (1,04) Liu & Saperstein

September 27, 2009 Sunday
04:30 pm Blank Canvas Blank Canvas / Blank Canvas (1,04) Liu & Saperstein



A special edition of our newsletter is linked below featuring our biographies, some notes about the show, more making-of photos, as well as features of the various projects shown in the episode. We also extended this release to include artistic works by our affiliates that made the cut!

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_Quarterly_Review_EBRU_TV_Special_Eddition_Sep_2009.pdf

This is a special feature edition of Artisans' Quarterly Review featuring more details about us and the projects featured in our international television debut! Artisans of the Valley with a cast of characters including Eric M. Saperstein, Theresa Tonte, Stanley D. Saperstein, and a rare on camera appearance by Cindy Saperstein join EBRU TV's new show entitled "Blank Canvas."

"Each week on Blank Canvas, we meet extraordinary artists and share in their stories of passion and dedication. What drove them to their art? How did it feel the first time they picked up that brush and filled up a blank canvas? Sometimes it is a form of personal expression, and other times, it is a way to preserve one's heritage. A few rare artists even use their art forms to build bridges and foster dialogue, bringing people together. We also delve into the life of the artist, his fears and passions and ultimately how he uses his art form to make sense of the world and strengthen his connection to the divine." - www.ebru.tv

The show features as an eleven minute segment of a half hour show featuring two artist profiles in each episode. Filmed on May 29, 2009 - the show will be aired on September 24th. We're hoping that more networks pick up the EBRU programming soon, they are a growing Turkish based company that has an established worldwide audience.

Producer: Archana Mahalingam
Host: Yakenda McGahee
Cameraman: Tim McNanny
Production Assistant: Akmal Hamid
SATELLITE PARAMETERS Satellite: Galaxy 25 (97 W)
Frequency: 12.084 MHz. Polarization: Vertical Symbol Rate: 22.000
EBRU TV 300 Franklin Square Drive Somerset, NJ 08873
Phone: 1 (732) 560 0800 - Fax: 1 (732) 560 0801


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Initial Announcements - Artisans International TV Debut on EBRU-TV's "BLANK CANVAS"*
> 
> *Artisans of the Valley is joining the ranks of international TV stars!
> 
> ...


That is exciting to be broadcast on a TV show. Congratulations!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Episode 4 of "Blank Canvas" - Artisans International TV Debut is Available Online!*

Artisans of the Valley's feature on EBRU-TV's "Blank Canvass" is now online - available at the link below via streaming video.

http://www.ebru.tv/en/p.fullepisode.html?prg_id=156 - scroll down on this page to Episode 4 - click the video link and we're featured as the second artist in the show.

A special edition of our newsletter is linked below featuring our biographies, some notes about the show, more making-of photos, as well as features of the various projects shown in the episode. We also extended this release to include artistic works by our affiliates that made the cut!

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_Quarterly_Review_EBRU_TV_Special_Eddition_Sep_2009.pdf

This is a special feature edition of Artisans' Quarterly Review featuring more details about us and the projects featured in our international television debut!

"Each week on Blank Canvas, we meet extraordinary artists and share in their stories of passion and dedication. What drove them to their art? How did it feel the first time they picked up that brush and filled up a blank canvas? Sometimes it is a form of personal expression, and other times, it is a way to preserve one's heritage. A few rare artists even use their art forms to build bridges and foster dialogue, bringing people together. We also delve into the life of the artist, his fears and passions and ultimately how he uses his art form to make sense of the world and strengthen his connection to the divine." - www.ebru.tv

The show features as an eleven minute segment of a half hour show featuring two artist profiles in each episode. Filmed on May 29, 2009 - the show will be aired on September 24th. We're hoping that more networks pick up the EBRU programming soon, they are a growing Turkish based company that has an established worldwide audience.

Producer: Archana Mahalingam
Host: Yakenda McGahee
Cameraman: Tim McNanny
Production Assistant: Akmal Hamid
SATELLITE PARAMETERS Satellite: Galaxy 25 (97 W)
Frequency: 12.084 MHz. Polarization: Vertical Symbol Rate: 22.000
EBRU TV 300 Franklin Square Drive Somerset, NJ 08873
Phone: 1 (732) 560 0800 - Fax: 1 (732) 560 0801


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Episode 4 of "Blank Canvas" - Artisans International TV Debut is Available Online!*
> 
> Artisans of the Valley's feature on EBRU-TV's "Blank Canvass" is now online - available at the link below via streaming video.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. Very cool stuff.

Congrats!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Episode 4 of "Blank Canvas" - Artisans International TV Debut is Available Online!*
> 
> Artisans of the Valley's feature on EBRU-TV's "Blank Canvass" is now online - available at the link below via streaming video.
> 
> ...


Eric,
Awesome feature on the Blank Canvass show.
Your Dad & you are very talented.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Custommade.com Announces Artisans of the Valley's EBRU-TV Feature*

*If you haven't visited http://www.custommade.com yet now's a good time/excuse … we're mentioned on their blog site with a feature link to our EBRU-TV "Blank Canvas" international TV Debut!*

http://custommade.com/blog/

*About Custommade.com:* "Your Personal 24-Hour CustomMade Show. You're probably here because like us, you know you can't find one-of-a-kind craftsmanship in a strip mall. And like us, you realize that the best place to get unique furniture, furnishings and specialty items are directly from the artisans that created them. So welcome, take a look around. We're sure you'll find exactly what you're looking for. And who knows, you may even see a few things you may not have expected."


----------



## Wood_Chuck (Feb 19, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Custommade.com Announces Artisans of the Valley's EBRU-TV Feature*
> 
> *If you haven't visited http://www.custommade.com yet now's a good time/excuse … we're mentioned on their blog site with a feature link to our EBRU-TV "Blank Canvas" international TV Debut!*
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Custommade.com Announces Artisans of the Valley's EBRU-TV Feature*
> 
> *If you haven't visited http://www.custommade.com yet now's a good time/excuse … we're mentioned on their blog site with a feature link to our EBRU-TV "Blank Canvas" international TV Debut!*
> 
> ...


interesting


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Blank Canvas Episode 4 - Video Link*

Greetings,

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Blank_Canvas-1-04-Liu_and_Saperstein.wmv

Just put the video link up on our website for a direct link to our episode of EBRU-TV's Blank Canvass!

Artisans of the Valley is second feature artist in the show at about the 11 minute point!

Enjoy!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Video Now Availble on YouTube!*

Our EBRU-TV International television debut is now available on youtube … several people reported having some trouble with the video links so we decided to post it this way to alliviate those issues.






=== Repeat info below, but for those of you new to this blog series it will serve as useful!

Artisans of the Valley's feature on EBRU-TV's "Blank Canvass" is now online - available at the link below via streaming video.

http://www.ebru.tv/en/p.fullepisode.html?prg_id=156 - scroll down on this page to Episode 4 - click the video link and we're featured as the second artist in the show.

A special edition of our newsletter is linked below featuring our biographies, some notes about the show, more making-of photos, as well as features of the various projects shown in the episode. We also extended this release to include artistic works by our affiliates that made the cut!

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_Quarterly_Review_EBRU_TV_Special_Eddition_Sep_2009.pdf

This is a special feature edition of Artisans' Quarterly Review featuring more details about us and the projects featured in our international television debut!

"Each week on Blank Canvas, we meet extraordinary artists and share in their stories of passion and dedication. What drove them to their art? How did it feel the first time they picked up that brush and filled up a blank canvas? Sometimes it is a form of personal expression, and other times, it is a way to preserve one's heritage. A few rare artists even use their art forms to build bridges and foster dialogue, bringing people together. We also delve into the life of the artist, his fears and passions and ultimately how he uses his art form to make sense of the world and strengthen his connection to the divine." - www.ebru.tv

The show features as an eleven minute segment of a half hour show featuring two artist profiles in each episode. Filmed on May 29, 2009 - the show will be aired on September 24th. We're hoping that more networks pick up the EBRU programming soon, they are a growing Turkish based company that has an established worldwide audience.

Producer: Archana Mahalingam
Host: Yakenda McGahee
Cameraman: Tim McNanny
Production Assistant: Akmal Hamid
SATELLITE PARAMETERS Satellite: Galaxy 25 (97 W)
Frequency: 12.084 MHz. Polarization: Vertical Symbol Rate: 22.000
EBRU TV 300 Franklin Square Drive Somerset, NJ 08873
Phone: 1 (732) 560 0800 - Fax: 1 (732) 560 0801


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Watch for Episode 5 of "Tanked" September 9th on Animal Planet!*

Artisans of the Valley is continuing our climb up the ladder of fame with another television appearance! - Watch for us on Animal Planet's new series "Tanked" ...

Preview & Details in our latest newsletter:

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_Quarterly_Review_Vol4_Issue3_2011.pdf

Animal Planet's "Tanked" Episode: "Good Karma" Season 1, Episode 5

Episode Synopsis: Brett's feng-shui tank triggers a spiritual journey that gets on the crew's nerves; a children's book-themed aquarium for a little boy's bed becomes an emotional roller coaster; Heather gets revenge on her bosses by scheduling them for a shark dive. Original Air Date: Sep 9, 2011


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans Featured in Second-Season Premier of Tanked!*

Artisans of the Valley of Pennington, N.J., one of the nation's premier custom furniture and antique restoration studios, received commissions from Acrylic Tank Manufacturing of Las Vegas, in conjunction with Nancy Glass Productions of Bala Cynwyd, PA for Animal Planet's hit series "Tanked."

Artisans of the Valley designed and built a custom cherry cabinet surround for a refrigerator tank that will be featured in the second-season premiere, on Saturday April 14th at 9pm EST on Animal Planet. The piece was built for Plesser's Appliance in Babylon, NY as a showpiece for the store entrance.

Reality TV requires more than just stars and cameras, local resources are called upon to provide support. Artists and craftsmen often donate time and materials in exchange for otherwise unachievable national publicity. Artisans of the Valley's relationship with the cast and crew of "Tanked" follows this storyline.










Photo by Eric M. Saperstein; "Tanked" Episode 5, Season 1 featuring an original design fish tank designed following the theme of the children's story THE MAGGIE B. The project included a custom solid cherry "Sea Chest Bed" by Artisans of the Valley.

Following the antics of two brothers-in-law as they run the largest aquarium manufacturing company in the nation, "Tanked" dunks viewers into the high-decibel, family-owned business of Acrylic Tank Manufacturing (ATM). Led by business partners, best friends and constant rivals Wayde King and Brett Raymer, this 13,000 square foot facility, located in Las Vegas, produces some of the most outrageous, larger-than-life and one-of-a-kind tanks for some of the most striking fish and clients around.

Artisans of the Valley is operated by Master Craftsman Eric M. Saperstein & Michael Pietras, along with Eric's father who is retired but enjoys providing input into the business. Father and son, and friends from high school create original artistic and functional furniture, woodcarvings, and sculptures. The last of their kind, at the end of the day and after their daily creative differences are resolved, these craftsmen restore our nation's treasures and create tomorrow's heirlooms.

Watch the second-season trailer at the link below, our "Sea Chest Bed" is a feature project!

Stay tuned - we'll reveal details of the project featured in this episode after the first air date!


----------

